# New to Traeger Smoking



## JamieMc5280 (Sep 27, 2018)

Got a Traeger for my bday in July, want to smoke a pork butt this weekend.  After much research I'm still confused on the difference between the "smoke" setting on the Traeger and the temp settings.  If I want to smoke a pork butt, should I use the straight up "smoke" setting? All the instructions/recipes I find for traeger say to preheat w/ smoke setting (5-10 min) then heat to 225- seems like I'm baking the pork butt vs. actually smoking it.  

Will someone please provide some clarity on this???


----------



## kruizer (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 27, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry I'm not a pellet pooper, but someone will chime in before the weekend to help you out.

Chris


----------



## flatbroke (Sep 27, 2018)

Smoke setting doesn’t get high enough on mine to cook a butt. It heats up drops pellets then turns off. The pellets burn out temp drops cycle repeats after a set amount of time. Forgot what traeger said. 

225 is where you want it. You will get smoke when pellets burn. It is mild smoke though.


----------

